#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  謎樣的照片

## 銀星‧狼肯

中間是朋友~希格狼
旁邊是他養的哈士奇

----------


## Arrow

><小狗好可爱……我也要养><#

这个中间的嘛……看不清楚脸啊……（=皿 =人家的男朋友你看什么看！）（被打出去……orz）

----------


## 野狼1991

=  =他家的小哈.....比我家的可愛....
=  =+但我家的也不錯~

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

> ><小狗好可爱……我也要养><#
> 
> 这个中间的嘛……看不清楚脸啊……（=皿 =人家的男朋友你看什么看！）（被打出去……orz）


不是拉.只是普通朋友

----------


## 契

第一個閃過腦海的字眼












集體食物中毒  ￣▽￣

[踹]

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

阿阿~
狼肯你去希格狼他家玩過啦?
還是你們本來就認識阿..@@a

----------


## 野狼1991

剛剛經過仔細一看....
=  =+
左邊的小哈比右邊的小哈肥....
XD"(眾歐中.....)

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

> 阿阿~
> 狼肯你去希格狼他家玩過啦?
> 還是你們本來就認識阿..@@a


沒去過~
認識也只是及時通聊過

(好想養哈士奇............)

----------


## Wolfang

唷，是兩隻小哈士奇耶
沒注意到右邊還有




> 左邊的小哈比右邊的小哈肥....


剛剛還以為是說左邊的小哈跟中間的那隻狼.......XD

----------


## 野狼1991

> 唷，是兩隻小哈士奇耶
> 沒注意到右邊還有


剛剛還以為是說左邊的小哈跟中間的那隻狼.......XD[/quote]
那是事實....XD"
(那樣看也可以...=  =+
眾歐中.....)

----------


## 翔太

小狗好可愛   :非常興奮:  

小狗好可愛  :非常興奮:  

小狗好可愛   :非常興奮:  

小狗好可愛   :非常興奮:  

小狗好可愛   :非常興奮:  

好想要抱一隻回家．．．

﹝光速逃～﹞

----------


## 未來

我想問＝　＝這到底發生什麼事情了Ｏｒｚ
狗真的很可愛＞＜＂＂

----------


## 沃洱

>_<好可愛喔 可惜我不能養T_T

----------


## 咪汪

集體食物中毒!!! 

契!!咪汪投你一票!!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 狼狼

怎麽不說煤氣中毒呢!這樣比較帥些...吧...

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

真相........很普通

和小狗玩累了.三隻直接趴在地上睡
這張是被狼月(希格的妹)照下來的

----------


## 希格狼

> 真相........很普通
> 
> 和小狗玩累了.三隻直接趴在地上睡
> 這張是被狼月(希格的妹)照下來的



其實被拍的時候我也不知道......>口<!
直到我找數位相機,才知道....

----------

